# Guidance systems for tractors



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Any of you guys use any type of guidance system ( not autosteer) , Im kinda thinkin maybe raven or cruiser, dont know if im right , not really up todate on the high tec stuff, Would like one with screen to show me where ive been in the field spraying or speading ferdlizer, I would really like something for spreading ferdlizer so what kind of info you guys have. Thanks in advance THOMAS


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I started with an Easy-Guide by Trimble 4 years ago on sprayer tractor. Simple and seems to be accurate enough for sprayer, fertilizer, or tillage. Tried to plant with it, not quite accurate enough. Bought an Easy-Guide Plus this year, like it even better. I wanted to stay with the Easy-Guides so I did not have to learn a new system. Easy-Guide 500 is on my Christmas list, color screen shows were you have been. I bought both systems used. Dad is 66 years old and likes the lightbar for tillage, doesn't have to look back to make sure he is not lapping or missing spots. Even raked hay this year with guidance in tedded hay. Great on 30 ft. rake at 14 mph!


----------



## river rat (Jan 16, 2009)

BCFENCE said:


> Any of you guys use any type of guidance system ( not autosteer) , Im kinda thinkin maybe raven or cruiser, dont know if im right , not really up todate on the high tec stuff, Would like one with screen to show me where ive been in the field spraying or speading ferdlizer, I would really like something for spreading ferdlizer so what kind of info you guys have. Thanks in advance THOMAS


I bought a Raven Cruizer this spring due to high fertilizer prices. I broadcast dry with a pull type spreader at 45 feet spread. Even after many years of doing this I always ended up short on fertilizer and would have to get extra. With todays prices I finally came to terms with my lack of spreading talent and bought the Raven unit. For the first time ever I ended up with a uniform application and had maybe Two five gallon pails left after spreading 195 acres over 5 fields. My unit is not accurate enough to plant row crops with unless I would pay a monthly fee for better satalite service but is plenty accurate enough for spreading fertilizer. I did spring for the helix antenna instead of the cheaper patch antenna on the recomendation of my dealer. Easy to use and will certainly pay for itself in my case. Wish I would have done it sooner.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

I have an Outback S2 it does not have the screen to show where you have been but it really works good. Except one of my fields with large high voltage power lines it will lose signal or tell you to drive into the hedge row when you go under the lines. I use it when I plant but it will only get you in the ballpark I still use the markers.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

We are running the EZ guide 250 on WASS with Ez-steer. Nice thing is you can by the EZguide and add the auto steer later if you wish. I think the EZ guide is very easy to navigate. There are a lot of used EZ guide 250s available because a lot of people have gone to the 500 or insight.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

We bought an easyguide plus 7-8 years ago. Very good investment. Satalite coverage is a little spotty here but still it works pretty good. We have been trying to get fertilizer put down in a hurry on several occasions in front of a good rain and have run all night spreading fertilizer. Nice to come back the next day and see straight lines across fields. Unit is not real accurate on hillsides and is flat confusing if you try to go in circles around the field toward the last two passes - we finally decided to make two passes around the field and then make straight passes across the field to finish. Some of the newer units have slope compensation, but for spraying hay and spreading fertilizer, this unit is plenty accurate. We have always had the policy that if we could get the field 95% accurate we did real good. Sometimes trying for that last 5% costs too much.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks guy really appreciate everyones insight on this, Going to buy one this winter and have it ready to go for next year. The farm show is going to be this winter so that will give me a chance to walk around , check em out to compare prices and product info.
THOMAS


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

I have been running a Challenger MT765 with AutoFarm RTK. for a neighbor helping out his harvest. I know I will have something this winter on my own tractors and possibly windrower this winter. What a great invention! 10 hours goes by like nothing. Not wore out from steering, and concentrating on driving all day. Getting the most out the implement too. Be sure and get something upgradeable. Cheaper isn't always the way to go. Don't be surprised if in year your saying "I should have bought this years ago."


----------

